# RCS and fishes



## ar1966 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dear members, 

I had a nice 20 gal freshwater well planted tank with swords (12) and RCS (20 +). Swords bred and it was all orange so I decided to reduce swords and get guppies (3), neon tertas (5) and some white/black tetras (4). It was gradual introduction and I was told that as long as I had dense moss plus driftwood etc, the RCS will survive. Initially it looked so. But one day to my dismay I found three large RCS dead and others were not even visible. There not a single RCS left in my tank. 

I would appreciate if one can share their experiences. I was recently reading that neon tetras and ghost shrimps go together but now I am no longer sure.

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even for a planted tank, sounds to me like you were way over stocked if those 12 swords were all adults. Swords get about 2.5" long and then to add 20+ shrimp just exacerbated the problem. From what I've read about care of shrimp the water has to be pristine. Unless the swords broke out some cocktail sauce....


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I have learned that if I ever keep shrimps, it must not have any fish. I used to have RCS and CRS in my 20g tank and once in a while, I see fish going to town on 1 shrimp. The fish I had at the time were Platies and Neons. I dont know if the shrimps were dead then they got to it, or if they got to it alive but I see them eating the shrimps once every week or two. Gradually, they ate more shrimps than the the shrimps can reproduce. When I got Crystals, noticed the same results. Ever since, I separated them. *


----------

